# Unusual hand made Canadian guitar - anyone heard of manufacturer



## William Hall (Aug 27, 2019)

http://imgur.com/QAyejfN




http://imgur.com/7i4uKqa




http://imgur.com/ESKsBRu


Hi
Has anyone heard of a guitar maker called 'Bear Bone' from Quebec in Canada?
I bought a beautiful hand made guitar in 2008 that I was told was hand made by a maker in Canada who had travelled to the UK with 3 guitars to sell. I've never been able to find any details of the maker and wondered if anyone has ever heard of him or bought a guitar from them too? 

Image URL at top of post


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

All that pearl looks like the guitars produced in Vietnam by Antonio Tsai-perhaps they are simply rebranded as Bear Bone


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Bear Bone Fs Mandolin w/Hard Case - 2nd Hand | Rich Tone Music

What does the label say?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have never heard of them but with all that bling, I wouldn't call it "bare" bones. I mostly like it but the fretboard is just a bit overdone for my tastes. The pick guard is unique and nicely done.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

How
Much was it? Has it warped since you bought it?? That will say a lot.


----------



## William Hall (Aug 27, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> Bear Bone Fs Mandolin w/Hard Case - 2nd Hand | Rich Tone Music
> 
> What does the label say?


I’ll take a look and let you know. From memory it’s says it’s made in Quebec and gives an address. I have put this in google and can’t find anything


----------



## William Hall (Aug 27, 2019)

sambonee said:


> How
> Much was it? Has it warped since you bought it?? That will say a lot.


It was around £900 about 10 years ago. I’ve seen guitars go for a lot more in the uk with similar details. It hasn’t warped and still sounds great


----------



## William Hall (Aug 27, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> I have never heard of them but with all that bling, I wouldn't call it "bare" bones. I mostly like it but the fretboard is just a bit overdone for my tastes. The pick guard is unique and nicely done.


It isn’t everyone’s fast I get that. I got a bit hooked up on mother of pearl detail after I visited a guitar maker in the wilderness in the highlands of Scotland many years ago who had made a similar guitar. When I saw this I had to buy it


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I like it. If it’s intact, then it’s pretty sweet.


----------



## William Hall (Aug 27, 2019)

sambonee said:


> I like it. If it’s intact, then it’s pretty sweet.


Thanks, it’s in perfect condition and the tone is great


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Hey Mr. Hall, unique instrument, and welcome to the forum. I've not run into them before, but I will ask around. It's a looker, and if it's got a pleasing voice -- congrat's!

I do agree with rollingdam--the sensibilities did strike me as quite similar to an Antoniotsai. I wasn't able to match any feature directly to Tsai--except the white/black/white sound hole rings/rosette--and there's also the reverse. Many of his/their guitars have the inlay on wood pick guard & the abalone bound head stock isn't uncommon either. Nothing conclusive tho.

Baie Saint Paul, Quebec is an area that leans towards the arts, and artisans. _Just me, but I would_ contact their Chamber of Commerce & any local luthiers/music sales/repair shops. Might try Quebec City as the nearest large centre. (Might want to open with 'bonjour', and follow up quickly with, 'I'm from the United Kingdom.'. There can sometimes be a little friction over language issues.)

If I hear anything I'll post again.

Enjoy & cheers. 

A Facebook page. Antonio Tsai Art Guitar

Similar 'sold separately' pick guard. (I think he? sells accessories on ebay inlaidartist on eBay but he also has students & bootleggers copying.)









And reverse rosette--but similar binding.









Kenn Gordon, in UK, could be helpful, if it's an Tsai. https://kenngordon.wixsite.com/kenngordon
Authentic Antonio Tsai guitars will be solid wood with Gotoh/ Grover tuners


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I believe there was a lutherie school in Baie St Paul at one time


----------



## William Hall (Aug 27, 2019)

Blind Dog said:


> Hey Mr. Hall, unique instrument, and welcome to the forum. I've not run into them before, but I will ask around. It's a looker, and if it's got a pleasing voice -- congrat's!
> 
> I do agree with rollingdam--the sensibilities did strike me as quite similar to an Antoniotsai. I wasn't able to match any feature directly to Tsai--except the white/black/white sound hole rings/rosette--and there's also the reverse. Many of his/their guitars have the inlay on wood pick guard & the abalone bound head stock isn't uncommon either. Nothing conclusive tho.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info. It’s appreciated. I’ll check out the link


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

sambonee said:


> I like it. If it’s intact, then it’s pretty sweet.



Sean digs bling


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Personally i Like it too. Nice wood on that top


----------

